# http://www.hitchhiker.50megs.com/custom.html



## thapoet (Jun 1, 2013)

another great reference... state by state hitchhiking laws... http://hitchhiker.50megs.com/custom.html


----------



## schmutz (Jun 1, 2013)

I would verify the info on that site. It doesn't look like it has been updated since 2003


----------



## thapoet (Jun 1, 2013)

good idea schmutz... i will do what i can as well


----------



## schmutz (Jun 1, 2013)

Have you been to hitchtheworld.com? He has some fairly useful info up...


----------

